# Sd9ve vs glock 19



## jk1017 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm stuck between choosing between the glock 19 and sd9, I like both and both are similar but it will be my first handgun to use for home defense and tuck and target shooting. I like the SW because it's made in USA but I know you cannot go wrong with with a glock. But is the glock worth the extra $200-$250?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have no experience or knowledge regarding the S&W Sd9ve but perhaps I can offer a suggestion. Have you looked at the S&W M&P line of semi-auto pistols? High quality, very accurate, and they feel great in the hand. Since you mentioned the Glock 19, how about the M&P 9c or even the M&P 9 with the 4.25" barrel? Check them out and see what you think.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't speak to the merits of the Smith because I have zero experience with it. I can say that the G19 is one fine gun that I will not be without. 

Mine has the Ghost Evo Elite trigger upgrade and Glock night sights. It shoots where it is aimed every time I press the trigger and will digest anything but cast lead without fail.

It is my EDC, and is very comfortable in my Bianchi PI holster.

The magazines are cheap and easy to get, I use the G19 magazines for carry and the G17 mags for backup. They also have Glock factory "fun sticks" 33 round magazines for plinking in target rich environments.

Someone will chime in about the Smith soon enough. Good luck on whatever you choose.

GW

PS get some gun safety training or you'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I can't speak to the merits of the Smith because I have zero experience with it. I can say that the G19 is one fine gun that I will not be without.
> 
> Mine has the Ghost Evo Elite trigger upgrade and Glock night sights. It shoots where it is aimed every time I press the trigger and will digest anything but cast lead without fail.
> 
> ...


All of my Glocks receive trigger work to bring their triggers into line with what I want in those guns. My gen3 G19 is one of my primary carry guns.

As an addendum, it is I who do all of that trigger work, tuning, and sights. So simple with the Glock platform.


----------



## jk1017 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah I've heard a lot of great things about the glock, the sd9 was my first choice then I went to glock but know I'm back to the sd9.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Guns are like money, you can never have too much (or many for the word nazis)!

Since I am not a glock fan I would get the s&w first, then the glock (or anything else) next.


----------



## osbornk (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a SD9VE and my son-in-law has a Glock 19. They are very similar and he has had issues with his and I have had none with my SD. After the extras he bought for his, I have about $400 less invested than he does. I would buy it again. The weight and size are almost identical.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

osbornk said:


> I have a SD9VE and my son-in-law has a Glock 19. They are very similar and he has had issues with his and I have had none with my SD. After the extras he bought for his, I have about $400 less invested than he does. I would buy it again. The weight and size are almost identical.


I am curious about the issues that your son in law had with his G19. How much did you pay for the SD?
GW


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's a link to a listing currently running here on this forum for the SD9VE. Best price I've seen for one since they came out. I own it's predecessor, the SW9VE. it has a heavy trigger but has been totally reliable. My understanding is that S&W has made significant improvement to the trigger on the current mode. For $265 with free shipping I know what my choice would be.

Smith & Wesson SD9 VE 9mm Two-Tone Centerfire Pistol | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore


----------



## jk1017 (Oct 5, 2016)

Philco said:


> Here's a link to a listing currently running here on this forum for the SD9VE. Best price I've seen for one since they came out. I own it's predecessor, the SW9VE. it has a heavy trigger but has been totally reliable. My understanding is that S&W has made significant improvement to the trigger on the current mode. For $265 with free shipping I know what my choice would be.
> 
> Smith & Wesson SD9 VE 9mm Two-Tone Centerfire Pistol | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore


Yeah at that price I don't think I could be that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35542 (Sep 25, 2015)

One thing I have to say about S&W is their reliability. I had two Shields and a M&P9 and never had a malfunction, nothing, not a glitch. I have fired the SD and I can tell you the extra money for the M&P9 is worth it. It is a one time thing and you'll spend hundreds more on the ammo over the years, so take some of that cash and buy the M&P9. Of course, make sure it fits. With the 3 sets of grips, one should be the right fit.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Try both? Then do your self a favor and get the glock 19. I have 3 19's traded a shield for the last one. Get ya a Gen3 19. The Marines think they are good enough for combat. Watch videos and learn to work on your gun. JMHO


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The S&W SD9 series of pistols is basically the same gun as the Sigma, which was near enough to a direct copy of the Glock for them to win a patent infringement suit that gave Glock cash and forced S&W to modify their gun. This was accomplished by making the trigger so crappy that most folks would rather pay extra for the Glock. The settlement was kept fairly quiet, and S&W claimed that the trigger was made harder to pull for police department use. Apex triggers then came out with kits that made the trigger as good as the Glock (or better), but at a price that was higher than purchasing a Glock directly.

The above is just my assessment, based on reading between all the lines, at the time, and a few facts that are true. I can't prove it, but it makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Glock 23 and get a LoneWolf conversion barrel for 9mm. Options are a good thing. I don't know much about the S&W semi-autos.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

*Glock 19*

Yes, I've only ever owned Glocks and in my opinion, that's the only good defensive handgun made. The Glock 19 is the perfect gun for everyone. They never malfunction. Not one ever. They have the best trigger and grip in the business. So, that all said, I think you ought to do like me. Take the road less traveled and buy a Glock 19. Glock, for the very few of us who can discern the best.


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

Glock makes pistols that work.

So too does Smith and Wesson.

The SD9 is dirt cheap and is basically a Glock "clone." There are aftermarket solutions for any trigger issues one might perceive.

The same applies to the Glock....it costs a LOT more than the S&W but has complete aftermarket support!

The decision to buy depends on YOUR perceived needs. If all you want is a reliable, functional 9mm auto...then the S&W will fit your needs for a fraction of the cost of a Glock.

IF you want the full aftermarket support that surrounds Glock products, then the answer is clear.

Personally, if all I wanted/needed was a reliable 9mm handgun, I'd buy the S&W and be happy.


----------

